# So. California MECA Competition Jan. 28, 2012



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Beach Autosound
18042 Beach Blvd.
Huntington Beach, Ca.
92648


----------



## 2f150 (Oct 28, 2007)

In, thanks or the info.


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

Michael wait till you see what I did lol


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Black05Hemi said:


> Michael wait till you see what I did lol


Tweeters ??? epper:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ no, he purchased stickers for the cheesy blank trophies we received at the last competition :laugh:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> ^^ no, he purchased stickers for the cheesy blank trophies we received at the last competition :laugh:



:lol:


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

BigRed said:


> ^^ no, he purchased stickers for the cheesy blank trophies we received at the last competition :laugh:


lol I didn't even get trophies, I got medals


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> ^^ no, he purchased stickers for the cheesy blank trophies we received at the last competition :laugh:


Jim,

You're the only one that received a trophy. :speechless:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Black05Hemi said:


> Michael wait till you see what I did lol


You put angry cats in the truck?


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> Jim,
> 
> You're the only one that received a trophy. :speechless:


I'm not Jim, but yep


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> You put angry cats in the truck?


haha yep


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)




----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

BYOT. Hahaha


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Anybody got any of this:















I need it!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Who said this:




"I can easily make the most expensive car stereo system sound like junk in less than 30 seconds" ?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I finally got my score sheet from the last competition.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Does anyone know if the judge is going to use the new MECA disk?


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

I want to make it to the competition but I work at 2pm that day and cannot be late to work lol...I know it says judging is at 11am...I wonder if I can asked me to be judged first?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Mr. Randy said:


> I want to make it to the competition but I work at 2pm that day and cannot be late to work lol...I know it says judging is at 11am...I wonder if I can asked me to be judged first?


I don't see why not.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Kitty is gunning for someone


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

hmm Ill give Todd a call...I wondering who is judging at this event


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Mr. Randy said:


> hmm Ill give Todd a call...I wondering who is judging at this event


I heard it's Jim Williams.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

I hope to make it to one of these events this season.


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> I heard it's Jim Williams.


Correct...Michael, my truck isn't coming, congratulations on your win...Unless I decide to put my Jeep in Modified lol


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Black05Hemi said:


> Correct...Michael, my truck isn't coming, congratulations on your win...Unless I decide to put my Jeep in Modified lol


What happened to the truck?


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I heard it's Jim Williams.


Rumors and lies!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

monkeyboy said:


> Rumors and lies!


is that one of the new songs on the meca disc? fleetwood mac? lol


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> I hope to make it to one of these events this season.


Kimo,

What's going on with MECA up north this year?


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> Kimo,
> 
> What's going on with MECA up north this year?


I was wondering the same thing...Michael, the truck is currently undergoing "improvements" lol


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


> Kimo,
> 
> What's going on with MECA up north this year?





Black05Hemi said:


> I was wondering the same thing...Michael, the truck is currently undergoing "improvements" lol


This year should be interesting. Going on the general idea of doing less shows but, what shows we do have will be more high quality. However, we need some "new" SQ judges. Everyone's schedule is tight and with one judge at an event makes for a long day. 

Also trying to coordinate things on the SPL side to get so-cal MECA developing. May have some single point MECA events down south and up North just to get those guys going. I know So-Cal SQ is strong and I hope to make an SQ only event in So-Cal sometime. If not maybe when Marv's BBQ happens I can meet some of you as well.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


> Kitty is gunning for someone


Did kitty take out her target?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

astrochex said:


> Did kitty take out her target?


No, kitty got beat up by the Big Dogs!


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

Bummed that I couldn't make it...

who all competed?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Mr. Randy said:


> Bummed that I couldn't make it...
> 
> who all competed?


I tied with RawDawg!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Mr. Randy said:


> Bummed that I couldn't make it...
> 
> *Who all competed?*


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


>



hmmm, who is who? :laugh:


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

jtaudioacc said:


> hmmm, who is who? :laugh:


 Ditto...
C'mon Michael....we all want to know who's who?
gf


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

godfathr said:


> Ditto...
> C'mon Michael....we all want to know who's who?
> gf


You'll have to ask the Stool Pigeon! :lipsrsealed:


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

I ain't talkin', see!

Yeah, see...


----------

